# Corner opening up??!!



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Last evening, I was sitting at the kitchen table reading, and my daughter said, "Mom, what's wrong with your Kindle?" I looked at it and it appears that the upper right corner has "opened up" or separated. The plastic looks a little bent or wavy. I have no idea how this could have happened! I have not dropped my Kindle. It travels from here to there in my purse, spends the night next to my bed and is basically within a hand's reach from me at all times.



















Do you think this is worth a CS call? Right now, it doesn't seem to be affecting my Kindle's performance in any way. The opening does come down to the volume button, but the volume still works (I just tested it on some text-to-speech).

If I call CS, will they give me a new one? But then I worry about getting one with fading text, having to deal with the licenses on my books, getting a new skin, etc. I am happy with this Kindle, but at he same time, I don't want the back to fall off!

Opinions wanted. Help!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, Leslie!  That's scary....  Has it been anywhere and gotten warm?  The Oberon looks curved underneath it, too.

I'd call CS.  You don't have to give up your Kindle just because you call...and you could probably wait to send back your current one (name?) until you get one to your liking....

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I also vote call CS.  Not something I'd want to wait and see what happened.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, Leslie! That's scary.... Has it been anywhere and gotten warm? The Oberon looks curved underneath it, too.
> 
> Betsy


I can't think of anywhere where it would have been warm -- warm enough to warp plastic, that is. You're right, the Oberon does look a little curved but that's more the way the corners bend in. It looks a little off because I took the bungee off for the picture.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaah, that's right you have corners. (Velcro girl here.)  Hmmm. I hate to say it, but could the corner have been too tight?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aaah, that's right you have corners. (Velcro girl here.) Hmmm. I hate to say it, but could the corner have been too tight?
> 
> Betsy


No, I don't think so, especially because the corner that is opening up is the one with the bungee, which isn't tight at all.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried just snapping it back together?

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Have you tried just snapping it back together?
> 
> Ann


Oh yes, that's the first thing I did. There's nothing "snappy" which is why I don't understand how it opened up.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Last evening, I was sitting at the kitchen table reading, and my daughter said, "Mom, what's wrong with your Kindle?" I looked at it and it appears that the upper right corner has "opened up" or separated. The plastic looks a little bent or wavy. I have no idea how this could have happened! I have not dropped my Kindle. It travels from here to there in my purse, spends the night next to my bed and is basically within a hand's reach from me at all times.
> 
> Do you think this is worth a CS call? Right now, it doesn't seem to be affecting my Kindle's performance in any way. The opening does come down to the volume button, but the volume still works (I just tested it on some text-to-speech).
> 
> ...


So sorry your Kindle has a boo-boo!

I definitely think you should call about this, Leslie. Ask them to overnight you the replacement and you can check it out to see if it has any problems before you send your original back. Amazon usually wants to make things right. You might have to go through a few, but it's better than staring at a separated corner or having it get worse with time.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Leslie:

I know what you mean. My Kindle 1 has a slight crack in the Previous Page bar. It doesn;t effect operations, so I try to ignore it. But worse still, the charger's tip (the little black portion of the charger) broke off inside the kindle and is stuck in the battery port. Now, when I charge it, and it has been charged for 18 months non-stop (never discharged), the adpater needs to be flush inside or the 'lectricity doesn't go into the thing. Now, the port holds the charger in place much of the time, so I'm not alarmed, but I bought 2 spare chargers, and they won;t work, because they have their black tips. Luckily I have 6 spare batteries (I figure one for every five years). But I do worry that one day the charger will stop cooperating and a new charger isn;t an option - then it will be fading text Kindle for me.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine was like that out of the box.  I was able to get it to close a little but not all the way.  It doesn't cause any problems and like you, I am afraid of getting one with worse problems if I return it.  I never even notice it anymore.  

Edit: I just checked mine and it isn't as bad as yours.  If you can't get it to close any more than that, I would call CS.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie, call CS.  You have not had that K2 for 3 months yet!  The opening is going to allow dust into the case and that is not going to be good for longevity.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Leslie, call CS. You have not had that K2 for 3 months yet! The opening is going to allow dust into the case and that is not going to be good for longevity.


Oh, good point -- dust.

Its 2 month anniversary was on April 25th -- 4 days ago.

L


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow that can't be good. I can understand not wanting to get a different one but I think I would call. 

Melissa


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Leslie, this doesn't completely surprise me as this is exactly what I was worried about with the two Kindles I sent back with loose corners (lower left).

Call CS. No way that should happen. The strap on that corner is no where near tight enough to do anything at all much less warp the case. Time for them to send a replacement!

EllenR


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That doesn't look good at all. I think you should call CS and get a replacement.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with everyone. Call CS.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

I would call asap because the thing is practically brand new and that shouldn't be happening. If other people have had the problem it is something they have to address.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with everyone else - call CS and then let us know!

buena suerte


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

I was going to mention dust too but someone beat me to it.  A crack that big allows dust and other things to get inside and could cause bigger problems down the road.  I agree with everyone - you should call CS and see what they say.  Maybe someone else has had this problem too.


----------



## kindle2fan (Apr 15, 2009)

Did you leave it in your car during a hot day? It was close to 90 degrees here in NJ the last couple of days.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Does it get that hot in Maine?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kindle2fan said:


> Did you leave it in your car during a hot day? It was close to 90 degrees here in NJ the last couple of days.





> Does it get that hot in Maine?


We actually broke a bunch of records yesterday -- it got up to 92 in Portland. But no, I've never left my Kindle in the car. It's in my purse and with me all the time.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow that beat our 91 in Allentown, PA. Whew!

Ed Patterson


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I would call.....don't wait.  You should have it taken care of.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree with everyone else, you should call CS they may already be aware of this kind of problem and are dealing with it on an individual basis.  Let us know what happens.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

my worry as much as dust would be humidity getting inside - but then that is that whole island thing ya know


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I called CS. It took less than 5 minutes on the phone (and that included 1 minute on hold) and I will be getting a replacement Kindle tomorrow. Sigh...

I tried peeling the skin off the corner (to see how far down the separating was going) and now it's all wrinkly, so I am not going to bother trying to salvage the skin. Time to head to DecalGirl for a new one, I guess!

I didn't get into any discussion of whether this is a common problem or not. In fact, we didn't have much of a discussion at all!

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your kindle, but glad you have a new one on the way!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Keep us informed as to the condition of the new one.  Any loose corners?  Does it fade in the sun?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Inquiring minds want to know.


And so do ours!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Awww. I'm glad you are getting a new one but I can understand that maybe you don't *want* a new one! I have mine exactly how I want it. The skin, the screensavers, the font etc. Plus I've been very happy with mine from day one. I've never had the lighter font problem. I think I got the perfect kindle on the first try. I hope nothing ever happens to mine.

Melissa


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Good luck with your new Kindle. I'm really glad I waited awhile for mine. I have been reading all of the threads with K2 issues. Better believe I will be giving it a good look over and sun testing first thing. I'm thinking about taking some pictures of just how it looks when I get it, so that I have something to compare if I think I have a problem. After all, we take pictures of everything in our house at the beginning of hurricane season.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad to hear you are getting a new one...maybe there is a different skin that caught your eye?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Awww. I'm glad you are getting a new one but I can understand that maybe you don't *want* a new one! I have mine exactly how I want it. The skin, the screensavers, the font etc. Plus I've been very happy with mine from day one. I've never had the lighter font problem. I think I got the perfect kindle on the first try. I hope nothing ever happens to mine.
> 
> Melissa


That's exactly the way I feel. I've been 100% satisfied with this Kindle. I haven't had any problems, the battery is great, no screen fading...and suddenly, a corner pops open! Very bizarre.

For people who have returned Kindles...do you remove the skin before you send it back? Do you return the accessories, ie, USB cable and charger?

L


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

When you get your new one, you can just switch out the Kindle and return the new charger, etc. If the one's you have work fine. I removed the skin and just returned the (sob) dead kindle. Haven't had any problems with the new one.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Good luck on getting your books and stuff on the new one!  I think that would be the biggest pain!  Glad you called though.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

It is good you are going to get a new one. However... it will be sad to be without a Kindle for any amount of time.  
  Kdawna


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kdawna said:


> It is good you are going to get a new one. However... it will be sad to be without a Kindle for any amount of time.
> Kdawna


It doesn't sound like I will be. I have my present Kindle, which works fine. I can check out the new one and make sure it is fine, too, before I return the old one. Even though the case is coming apart, it still works fine for reading.

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It doesn't sound like I will be. I have my present Kindle, which works fine. I can check out the new one and make sure it is fine, too, before I return the old one. Even though the case is coming apart, it still works fine for reading.
> 
> L


Thats great news!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That's exactly the way I feel. I've been 100% satisfied with this Kindle. I haven't had any problems, the battery is great, no screen fading...and suddenly, a corner pops open! Very bizarre.
> 
> For people who have returned Kindles...do you remove the skin before you send it back? Do you return the accessories, ie, USB cable and charger?
> 
> L


I removed the skin and screen protector. I made sure my existing charger/USB worked with the new Kindle and just changed out the Kindle to return. I put a little note in thre box pointing out what the problem was (sun-fading) but yours should be obvious to them.

Good luck with the new one, Leslie! Keep us posted.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just went to buy a book and I see I have on the list "Leslie's 8th Kindle." LOL. So the new one is there and I really really have a Kindle addiction problem! 

L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just went to buy a book and I see I have on the list "Leslie's 8th Kindle." LOL. So the new one is there and I really really have a Kindle addiction problem!
> 
> L


Is a Kindle addiction a problem. LOL That was fast. Mine was on my account yesterday and it was fun to see.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just went to buy a book and I see I have on the list "Leslie's 8th Kindle." LOL. So the new one is there and I really really have a Kindle addiction problem!
> 
> L


But most of those have gone to other people, right? So you're not going to have the problem with hitting the six Kindle limit on any of your books?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But most of those have gone to other people, right? So you're not going to have the problem with hitting the six Kindle limit on any of your books?
> 
> Betsy


Two of them have gone to other people. This will be the sixth Kindle on my account but I also have two iPhones, so licenses are getting used up left and right. I definitely want to de-register Hugh and get those licenses back, whatever is entailed in the process.

L


----------



## eneisch (Mar 22, 2009)

Leslie - 

Good luck with yur new kindle.  I hope it looks and works great! Please report back to us on your experience of clearing licenses from the returned Kindle.  The six license limit is still the one aspect of the kindle experience that disturbs me.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Two of them have gone to other people. This will be the sixth Kindle on my account but I also have two iPhones, so licenses are getting used up left and right. I definitely want to de-register Hugh and get those licenses back, whatever is entailed in the process.
> 
> L


I am still confused on the license thing  , so if you do look into this can you post the process somewhere to help us slow learners out? I've bought a Kindle 1 and a Kindle 2, but I had to return the kindle 1 3 times for repairs, and I have my iphone on my account. So that is 5. But, I don't put all my books on my kindle. I let Amazon store them, so that means (I think) that the only licences used are the ones for the 1st download, that Amazon does automatically if you have whispernet, and any I've moved to read, right?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Two of them have gone to other people. This will be the sixth Kindle on my account but I also have two iPhones, so licenses are getting used up left and right. I definitely want to de-register Hugh and get those licenses back, whatever is entailed in the process.
> 
> L


When I got my second K2 replacement, two of my Amazon books would not download to the new K2, even though I only had two Kindles registered at the time. I had sold a couple of K1's, given one as a gift, had some replaced, etc. All had been deregistered but licensing somehow held on to some of them. The books in question happened to be the first two books I bought for the original K1. Since it was so few books, CS just refunded the cost of the books so that I could re-purchase them. He said he could send them up to the licensing department but it could take a few weeks to get them cleared. I may have problems with other books if I buy future Kindles but I figure I'll deal with that when the time comes. If you have a substantial number of books that don't work, you could list them in an email to CS and they will clear the extraneous licenses. Luvmy4brats had to do this and it worked for her.

Oh, Leslie, about removing the skin - the email containing your return label for your defective Kindle states: "...Remember to remove any optional accessories you may have added to your Kindle..." just in case you haven't seen it already. Too bad you couldn't save your nice Orient skin. I know how much you loved it. Will you replace it with the same one? Will you name the replacement Hugh or Hugh 2? I just kept the same name I had for the original K2 ("RaeRae")and pretended all the bad stuff never happened!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Did you get your replacement yet? I'm nervous for you!

Melissa


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Did you get your replacement yet? I'm nervous for you!
> 
> Melissa


The UPS guy came an hour ago but believe it or not, I haven't even opened it yet! It's the last day of the month which means I have lots of end of the month deadlines so I am rushing to get those taken care of. I know if I open my new Kindle, that's it for getting any real work done. LOL

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, Leslie - that was fast.

Ed P


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

edwpat said:


> Wow, Leslie - that was fast.
> 
> Ed P


It really is. I called at 3:15 pm yesterday and had the box in my hands at 10:50 am this morning. Not even 24 hours.

L


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

My understanding (and it certainly *could be wrong*) of the licensing issue is that books can be licensed to six different DEVICES period.
And that you can have a total of six devices share an account at any one time.
And that those two are mutually exclusive issues.

A device on an account does not eat up a book license UNLESS the book is sent to that device. 
And each device the book is sent to eats up a book license regardless of whether it stays on the account.

How I read that is once a book is downloaded to a specific device it is licensed to that device forever, even if that device goes off the account it'll still hold the license.

If you buy a device, say, for a friend and it registers against your account but you do not download any books to it then it won't gobble up any book licenses. On the other hand if you have a device on your account, download a book to it and then have to replace said device and download the same book to the new device it'll suck up two of the six total licenses for said book.

So some of you folks that have been through multiple exchanges of devices may be nearing issues with the licenses...

I'm trying to remember where I saw the license issue spelled out, if I can find it again I'll post it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> My understanding (and it certainly *could be wrong*) of the licensing issue is that books can be licensed to six different DEVICES period.


Yes, that is correct.



> And that you can have a total of six devices share an account at any one time.


No, you can have more, as I have discovered. Right now I have six Kindles and two iPhones registered to my account.



> A device on an account does not eat up a book license UNLESS the book is sent to that device.
> And each device the book is sent to eats up a book license regardless of whether it stays on the account.
> 
> How I read that is once a book is downloaded to a specific device it is licensed to that device forever, even if that device goes off the account it'll still hold the license.





> So some of you folks that have been through multiple exchanges of devices may be nearing issues with the licenses...
> 
> I'm trying to remember where I saw the license issue spelled out, if I can find it again I'll post it.


We've had quite a bit of discussion about it here. Luvmy4Brats went through this, as someone noted earlier in the thread.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> My understanding (and it certainly *could be wrong*) of the licensing issue is that books can be licensed to six different DEVICES period.
> And that you can have a total of six devices share an account at any one time.
> And that those two are mutually exclusive issues.
> 
> ...


My problem is that with all Kindles that have been on my account, I've moved all my Amazon content over to make sure the books worked. I didn't know that doing so would use up a license. I thought that when that Kindle was deregistered from my account, it was no longer associated with the books I've purchased. Oh, well, I guess I'll have to deal with it if any more Kindles join the family!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Tip10, you sort of addressed my ?. I had to replace my Kindle 1 three times.  But I didn't download all my books each time.  I only download them to the Kindle I buy them from, I check to see if they are formatted properly and if they are archive them until I read them.  So, there are some books that I bought on my 2nd or 3rd Kindle1, and have only been on 1 Kindle.  So, it is how many kindle's the book has actually been downloaded to, and not how many kindles are/or have been on the account, right?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Red said:


> So, it is how many kindle's the book has actually been downloaded to, and not how many kindles are/or have been on the account, right?


Yes. Kindles or iPhones/iTouches. They count too as devices.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, I opened the Kindle. It looks okay at first glance. It feels so skinny and naked, actually. It's amazing how much a skin adds a layer.

The screen looks okay. Of course, I haven't gone into the sun yet and there is no sun now (it's after 7 pm).

I'll keep you all posted.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, I opened the Kindle. It looks okay at first glance. It feels so skinny and naked, actually. It's amazing how much a skin adds a layer.
> 
> The screen looks okay. Of course, I haven't gone into the sun yet and there is no sun now (it's after 7 pm).
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's how they usually come into the world - kinda naked and shivering.  Good luck, Leslie.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, I opened the Kindle. It looks okay at first glance. It feels so skinny and naked, actually. It's amazing how much a skin adds a layer.
> 
> The screen looks okay. Of course, I haven't gone into the sun yet and there is no sun now (it's after 7 pm).
> 
> ...


I took tomorrow off to play with my Kindle. They owed me a comp day and I'm going to test mine in the sunlight. Glad yours came so fast. Hope this one is ok for you.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Of course, it's rainy and cloudy today so I don't know if I'll be able to do an effective sun-fading test. Sigh...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just transferred a bunch of documents, downloaded some books and installed the font hack. I just noticed that I have software version 2.0 (not 2.0.2 or 2.0.3) and I am wondering if it won't upgrade since I installed the fonts? But the old fonts looked so terrible I had to change them! Amazing how quickly I got used to the new ones.

This whole switcheroo is a pain in the neck, I have to say.

Here's something interesting that I noticed. When I got my very first Kindle, just a year ago, the default email was [email protected] I figured that meant there were 4 other Leslies who had Kindles. On this one, the default email is [email protected] So, there have been 122 more Leslies joining the ranks in 12 months. 

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just transferred a bunch of documents, downloaded some books and installed the font hack. I just noticed that I have software version 2.0 (not 2.0.2 or 2.0.3) and I am wondering if it won't upgrade since I installed the fonts? But the old fonts looked so terrible I had to change them! Amazing how quickly I got used to the new ones.
> 
> This whole switcheroo is a pain in the neck, I have to say.
> 
> ...


Leslie, you could get the 2.0.3 update from Amazon now, uninstall the font hack, so the update and then reinstall the fonts. On the Kindle service page, the latest update stll says 2.0.2 but when you click on it to download, it is actually, 2.0.3. My replacement arrived with 2.0.0 on it and it never updated to 2.0.2 by itself (no hacks installed). I had to do it manually.

Hope you get a sunny day soon so you could check it out fully.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

DD said:


> My replacement arrived with 2.0.0 on it and it never updated to 2.0.2 by itself (no hacks installed). I had to do it manually.


My new one arrived also with 2.0 and never updated itself to 2.0.2. I also did it manually and then finally after a long wait and possibly some other minor contortions got 2.0.3 automatically.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DD said:


> Leslie, you could get the 2.0.3 update from Amazon now, uninstall the font hack, so the update and then reinstall the fonts. On the Kindle service page, the latest update stll says 2.0.2 but when you click on it to download, it is actually, 2.0.3. My replacement arrived with 2.0.0 on it and it never updated to 2.0.2 by itself (no hacks installed). I had to do it manually.
> 
> Hope you get a sunny day soon so you could check it out fully.


Thanks for this...I did as you suggested and downloaded the update and did it myself. Note to anyone else who is trying this: if you have installed the fonts, you need to uninstall them with the uninstall file at Ted's font page. If you don't, the update to the Kindle won't work (I got to see the screen that says Update Unsuccessful!). So...download the uninstall file, uninstall the fonts, copy the update file, run the update, then copy the font file back to the Kindle and update again.

Now I am running version 2.0.3 with the font hack. Slowly...getting back to normal. Now I need to decide on a skin. Do people like the Van Gogh irises with the Roof of Heaven cover?

L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I updated mine as well. It did make the screen a little lighter. When you add the font, does that make the text darker?


----------



## Becki (Apr 22, 2009)

Leslie,

Yesterday I spent the afternoon adding Van Gogh Irises to my new Kindle, I also have the purple Roof of Heaven cover...she is beautiful now. 

So Yes, I love the Irises with the ROH in purple.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I updated mine as well. It did make the screen a little lighter. When you add the font, does that make the text darker?


I think it does. I installed the Helevetica2. I think it's easier to read than the default font that comes with the Kindle.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Becki said:


> Leslie,
> 
> Yesterday I spent the afternoon adding Van Gogh Irises to my new Kindle, I also have the purple Roof of Heaven cover...she is beautiful now.
> 
> So Yes, I love the Irises with the ROH in purple.


Okay, that's good to know. I think that's the skin I am going to order. I really love Orient (which is on my present Kindle) but I also think change is good...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Just so everyone knows: you can't recycle a skin. I tried and it got all stretchy and wrinkly and looked awful. So into the trash it went and I will be ordering a new one. My new Kindle is named Gabriel and we're working on bonding. It's tough because I really didn't want to part with Hugh, but alas....I must.

L


----------



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Just so everyone knows: you can't recycle a skin. I tried and it got all stretchy and wrinkly and looked awful. So into the trash it went and I will be ordering a new one. My new Kindle is named Gabriel and we're working on bonding. It's tough because I really didn't want to part with Hugh, but alas....I must.
> 
> L


 Oh Leslie! I'm sorry that's a really cruddy lot in life, i'm sure you and Gabriel will get on just fine. but you need to test him like SAT's


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just ordered up my van Gogh irises skin. I won't put it on until I've had a really bright, sunny day to test the fading (today is not that day). In case anyone is wondering PSPHOME still works for a 15% discount in the decalgirl store.

L


----------

